# My 4 inch elevator shoe demonstration (Video)



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.


*The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*





































*Link to the actual shoes btw*









CALDEN - T5102 - 4 Inches Taller (Grey)


CALDEN - T5102 - 4 Inches Taller (Grey) men dress or casual style suede leather elevator shoes




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 30, 2021)

Almost like your walking on your tippy toes jfl

Doesn't look suspicious from the outside though


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Jan 30, 2021)

pristine gentleman type shoes


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 30, 2021)

the way u breathe sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Jan 30, 2021)

Why are you still coping with those ?
I height mog you to the stratosphere and back .


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 30, 2021)

You could just spike your hair up 4 inches


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 30, 2021)

one slight push in public and ur done for


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

How much your insoles add?


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jan 30, 2021)

bro got the jefferson 76's


----------



## Merćer (Jan 30, 2021)

Why you breathe heavily? Like your dick is getting vacuumed as you measure your shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



can u take pics to show how your proportions look after? blur out face etc. if u need to I'm just curious cus I feel like your legs would look comically long & your arms comically short.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> How much your insoles add?



the ones i put in add an additional inch AT MOSt since they are soft and sink a bit when standing on them


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 30, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Why you breathe heavily? Like your dick is getting vacuumed as you measure your shit.


no wonder he hates sex this nigga is panting from trying on shoes jfl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 30, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> Why are you still coping with those ?
> I height mog you to the stratosphere and back .
> View attachment 954102


Keep coping


----------



## fukmylyf (Jan 30, 2021)

god help u emnesie


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the ones i put in add an additional inch AT MOSt since they are soft and sink a bit when standing on them


Yeah. Was thinking that too high insoles make walking difficult. Elevator shoes and small insoles seem to be the optimal solution.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



What type of trousers are those ?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Why you breathe heavily? Like your dick is getting vacuumed as you measure your shit.





thickdickdaddy27 said:


> no wonder he hates sex this nigga is panting from trying on shoes jfl




I just had come from a 4sum with both ur sisters, was pretty tiring




zaynbrah said:


> What type of trousers are those ?



just loose black sweatpants


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



How do you even walk in these lol ? Don't you ever slip out?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> How do you even walk in these lol ? Don't you ever slip out?
> View attachment 954110



admittedly is does take a lot of adjusting to get used to, the first week i wore them i was tripping over myself and falling, but now it's completely natural. In fact wearing NORMAL shoes now feels weird. No I don't slip out


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 30, 2021)

Can you please do a long range video/pic of you walking around with them?

I wanna see how the proportions look.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 30, 2021)

Now we are at eye level
assuming ur still 5 9


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I just had come from a 4sum with both ur sisters, was pretty tiring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about with jeans and stuff? More " smarter " wear . What type of jeans do you use ? Won't your knees look too high in anything that isn't loose .?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> What about with jeans and stuff? More " smarter " wear . What type of jeans do you use ? Won't your knees look too high in anything that isn't loose .?


I dunno, but who cares, u get 4 fucking inches of height, that's worth looking a little disproportional in my book.

4 inches, like do u know how much genetic frauding u are doing, remember the taller u are the more u earn in ur professional life. Lol it is the ULTIMATE life hack, if u arent elevator shoe wearing then kys




austrianvirgin said:


> Now we are at eye level
> assuming ur still 5 9



All jokes aside, yes I am 5'9'' barefoot but with these I get to 6'1'' Not all my elevator shoes are 4 inches, that is the absolute max height they offer usually. I have some sneakers that are 3 inch elevator shoes so I usually just put an extra insole in them to make up for it


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 30, 2021)

leaked photos of amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 30, 2021)

You unironically probably hate sex because you’re circumcised by the way. As a fellow American we got our dicks mutilated by Jews. People who got circumcised in adulthood and experienced sex before circumcision says it was 10-15x more pleasurable beforehand.






Your head is cracked up and keratinized. You’ve lost all sensation in the top 1/3rd of your dick (where 99% of the nerve endings are).


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

I thought you were joking.
Mirin your frauding skills.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You unironically probably hate sexy because you’re circumcised by the way. As a fellow American we got our dicks mutilated by Jews. People who got circumcised in adulthood and experienced sex before circumcision says it was 10-15x more pleasurable beforehand.
> 
> View attachment 954123
> 
> ...



Yeah dude thats basically the conclusion I have come to also, bc I am cut I dont even feel the max I could from sex and thts why its no big deal to me, extremely angering and depressing


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

Apart from losing weight, elevator shoes and lifts are by far the most cost-efficient way to looksmax.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno, but who cares, u get 4 fucking inches of height, that's worth looking a little disproportional in my book.
> 
> 4 inches, like do u know how much genetic frauding u are doing, remember the taller u are the more u earn in ur professional life. Lol it is the ULTIMATE life hack, if u arent elevator shoe wearing then kys
> 
> ...


lol with ur lift setup i could be 6 5


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah dude thats basically the conclusion I have come to also, bc I am cut I dont even feel the max I could from sex and thts why its no big deal to me, extremely angering and depressing


Yep. We literally cannot experience sex the way it’s meant to be experienced dude. For circumcised men, sex is more something you do to get rid of your sexual urges, than something you do for pleasure. We literally had thousands of nerve endings removed. The top third of our dick looks like it was dipped into acid.

It’s also way more pleasureful for the women with uncut dicks by the way. Sorry. Look into foreskin restoration on Reddit I guess (won’t give back everything you lost but it’ll help)

Yeah, I’ve considered suicide about it. It’s ridiculous, barbaric, and absolutely fucking depressing.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

4 inches is too damn much.. like when you take them off.. It will look so bad.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno, but who cares, u get 4 fucking inches of height, that's worth looking a little disproportional in my book.
> 
> 4 inches, like do u know how much genetic frauding u are doing, remember the taller u are the more u earn in ur professional life. Lol it is the ULTIMATE life hack, if u arent elevator shoe wearing then kys
> 
> ...



2 inch would be enough for you HEIGHT... 4 IS TOO much.. My brother is 187cm with 3cm shoes and Im 180cm with 2 inch boots. The mog is not really that bad.. like you are still somehow tall looking.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 30, 2021)

Make a video of yourself walking in them


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> 4 inches is too damn much.. like when you take them off.. It will look so bad.


lol at ever taking them off, if I need to go to someones house I always bring my elevator indoor slippers so I just wear them around ppl who make others take their shoes off inside


I have elevator sneakers for casual or working out and elevator sandals for the beach and swimming and elevator hiking boots even for outdoor shit

HEIGHT FRAUDING IS A LIFESTYLE


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Yep. We literally cannot experience sex the way it’s meant to be experienced dude. For circumcised men, sex is more something you do to get rid of your sexual urges, than something you do for pleasure. We literally had thousands of nerve endings removed. The top third of our dick looks like it was dipped into acid.
> 
> It’s also way more pleasureful for the women with uncut dicks by the way. Sorry. Look into foreskin restoration on Reddit I guess (won’t give back everything you lost but it’ll help)
> 
> Yeah, I’ve considered suicide about it. It’s ridiculous, barbaric, and absolutely fucking depressing.


@WadlowMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> lol at ever taking them off, if I need to go to someones house I always bring my elevator indoor slippers so I just wear them around ppl who make others take their shoes off inside
> 
> 
> I have elevator sneakers for casual or working out and elevator sandals for the beach and outdoors and elevator hiking boots even for outdoor shit
> ...



Good for you... Im same height as you are but 180cm is enough for me.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Make a video of yourself walking in them


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You unironically probably hate sex because you’re circumcised by the way. As a fellow American we got our dicks mutilated by Jews. People who got circumcised in adulthood and experienced sex before circumcision says it was 10-15x more pleasurable beforehand.
> 
> View attachment 954123
> 
> ...



Lol wtf.. Im still enjoy masturbating.. this is propaganda.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 30, 2021)

It doesn't look ideal. Apparently I'm the person who can fraud the best with lifts on the whole forum


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Yep. We literally cannot experience sex the way it’s meant to be experienced dude. For circumcised men, sex is more something you do to get rid of your sexual urges, than something you do for pleasure. We literally had thousands of nerve endings removed. The top third of our dick looks like it was dipped into acid.
> 
> It’s also way more pleasureful for the women with uncut dicks by the way. Sorry. Look into foreskin restoration on Reddit I guess (won’t give back everything you lost but it’ll help)
> 
> Yeah, I’ve considered suicide about it. It’s ridiculous, barbaric, and absolutely fucking depressing.


Muslims and jews get cut up but why you guys too jfl


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> It doesn't look ideal. Apparently I'm the o person who can fraud the best with lifts on the whole forum


Do you guys buy jeans in a bigger size ? I already have longer legs and if i do this ill grt to 6'6, might look ridiculous tbh but can't help but wonder what it would feel like


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 30, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Lol wtf.. Im still enjoy masturbating.. this is propaganda.


Sure, but you’re experiencing 1/10th the pleasure of an uncut male. Unironically.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

Do slim fit jeans work with elevator shoes? Slim fit jeans tend to highlight the shoes.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Sure, but you’re experiencing 1/10th the pleasure of an uncut male. Unironically.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 30, 2021)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Muslims and jews get cut up but why you guys too jfl


The first jews to come to America were escaping the pogroms (mini holocausts) in Russia.

How the Russians identified the jews was to literally check everyone’s dick and execute the people without foreskin (jews).

So when the jews fled here they vowed to never let it happen again and pushed to christcucks that they needed to circumcise their kids.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 30, 2021)

Just get high sneakers and a big pair of normal insoles. Everything else just looks frauded AF


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> It doesn't look ideal. Apparently I'm the person who can fraud the best with lifts on the whole forum



Any sort of frauding doesnt look ideal as a natty beautiful person

Jaw implants nose jobs height increase, none of it ever looks perfectly natural but that's the price u have to pay in the journey for looksmaxxing. U have to accept it wont be perfect but it's an improvement to your current situation.


Being 6'1'' but having a bit off proportions or not being able to have the trendiest shoes is the trade off u take than being a manlet


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do slim fit jeans work with elevator shoes? Slim fit jeans tend to highlight the shoes.







maybe normies can't tell tbh but in pics it becomes a bit obvious and this isn't 4 inches at all


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> leaked photos of amnesia



He is 171-172cm tall.. Not 175cm.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> View attachment 954136
> maybe normies can't tell tbh but in pics it becomes a bit obvious and this isn't 4 inches at all


He shouldn't tuck his jeans into his shoes.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> View attachment 954136
> maybe normies can't tell tbh but in pics it becomes a bit obvious and this isn't 4 inches at all



thats a good look tho everyone wearing, skinny or slim jeans with boots

u could pull that look off with these imo














CALTO - T5100 - 3.2 Inches Taller (Tan)


Attention to detail and craftsmanship make these dress ankle boots an outstanding pair of elevator shoes for men seeking refinement and style.




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> He shouldn't tuck his jeans into his shoes.


You can't put slim fit or tight jeans over your shoes to cover it, I've had timbs in the past but I just had them cos I liked them not for heightmaxxing so never experimented with lifts or anything


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> You can't put slim fit or tight jeans over your shoes


Well, you can because I do it every time I wear slim fit jeans. Are you confusing slim and skinny fit?


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Well, you can because I do it every time I wear slim fit jeans. Are you confusing slim and skinny fit?


Maybe yh. I am retarded with fashion


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Sure, but you’re experiencing 1/10th the pleasure of an uncut male. Unironically.



Hard to believe it.. maybe you cum faster with shit..


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Well, you can because I do it every time I wear slim fit jeans. Are you confusing slim and skinny fit?


Can you show me what type of jeans you're talking about ? Did u just order them in a bigger size or


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Jan 30, 2021)

@Amnesia Have you considered how you could practically defend yourself while wearing lifts, like in a street altercation or something? While I appreciate the extra height, I can't help but think how off balance and vulnerable lifts make me if I had to fight.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 30, 2021)

Your better off getting Timberlands, these look fake af and uncomfortable to walk in. Timbs are comfy even with shoe lifts inside them, and way more fashionable.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Any sort of frauding doesnt look ideal as a natty beautiful person
> 
> Jaw implants nose jobs height increase, none of it ever looks perfectly natural but that's the price u have to pay in the journey for looksmaxxing. U have to accept it wont be perfect but it's an improvement to your current situation.
> 
> ...























Get mogged tbh.

Can u spot which one I have lifts ?


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 30, 2021)

@Amnesia plllllls make a vid of you walking in them. I think it would become a new psl meme 😍


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> Can you show me what type of jeans you're talking about ? Did u just order them in a bigger size or smthn


Just basic slim fit jeans in normal size. Skinny fit is tighter than the slim fit.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 30, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> View attachment 954143
> 
> 
> View attachment 954144
> ...


Second one?

What type of trousers are these btw?


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 30, 2021)

Of all the pairs of elevator shoes, you bought the ugliest ones...


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 30, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Of all the pairs of elevator shoes, you bought the ugliest ones...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

CandySniper said:


> @Amnesia Have you considered how you could practically defend yourself while wearing lifts, like in a street altercation or something? While I appreciate the extra height, I can't help but think how off balance and vulnerable lifts make me if I had to fight.





Gonthar said:


> Of all the pairs of elevator shoes, you bought the ugliest ones...


I think they look good, guess I am unfashionable 



And no of course u wouldnt be able to fight in them, lol? Dude I am avoiding all fights anyway given my nose jobs and fillers I have in my chin and whatever. If i were to get punched in the face my nose would prob fall off and the filler in my chin would go all over the place


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 30, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> Second one?
> 
> What type of trousers are these btw?


Will give the answer later. 

And about the trouser not really sure. It was a gift. Trying to find another one. Looks nice irl.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I think they look good, guess I am unfashionable
> 
> 
> 
> And no of course u wouldnt be able to fight in them, lol? Dude I am avoiding all fights anyway given my nose jobs and fillers I have in my chin and whatever. If i were to get punched in the face my nose would prob fall off and the filler in my chin would go all over the place


I can give you advice for better style if you want.

Your body proportions need to be taken into consideration... and also you need the right type of trouser. What you posted looks sus as fuck ngl


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> I can give you advice for better style if you want.
> 
> Your body proportions need to be taken into consideration... and also you need the right type of trouser. What you posted looks sus as fuck ngl



i dont care about proportions, and yeah those pants I never wear only for lounging around the house, I would never wear these shoes with the pants I posted. I have slim fit jeans I would wear with them


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

I remember when I was using 1cm shoes all the time... I did know that women where so into height.. I missed too much.. Now every guys are using 1-2 inch shoes to look taller.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i dont care about proportions, and yeah those pants I never wear only for lounging around the house, I would never wear these shoes with the pants I posted. I have slim fit jeans I would wear with them



Do you have short tibias (bone from ankle to knee)?

If that is the case I could see how the shoes/lifts would not look so obvious.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Gonthar (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 30, 2021)

Gonthar said:


>







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Jan 30, 2021)

I Just use military boots tbh, good height increase while you maintain balance.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> can u take pics to show how your proportions look after? blur out face etc. if u need to I'm just curious cus I feel like your legs would look comically long & your arms comically short.





Holymanro said:


> Can you please do a long range video/pic of you walking around with them?
> 
> I wanna see how the proportions look.





ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Make a video of yourself walking in them





RAITEIII said:


> It doesn't look ideal. Apparently I'm the person who can fraud the best with lifts on the whole forum




I am about to workout so heres a pic with my hightop workout shoes that are also 4 inches 

This pic is to show proportions when wearing


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am about to workout so heres a pic with my hightop workout shoes that are also 4 inches
> 
> This pic is to show proportions when wearing
> 
> ...


Hot short men are such a waste


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am about to workout so heres a pic with my hightop workout shoes that are also 4 inches
> 
> This pic is to show proportions when wearing
> 
> ...


Ur body type can take leg lengthening very well. Mirin ngl. I think mine too.

I personally wouldn't use shorts cuz the thinness of the ankle indicate that you are indeed wearing lifts. I've thought a lot visually thickening the ankle with another sock inside or smth idk. Idk what people trully think but since I can identify it then I rather not risk JFL


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 30, 2021)

what’s your height? is this really necessary?


Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...


----------



## TITUS (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> The first jews to come to America were escaping the pogroms (mini holocausts) in Russia.
> 
> How the Russians identified the jews was to literally check everyone’s dick and execute the people without foreskin (jews).
> 
> So when the jews fled here they vowed to never let it happen again and pushed to christcucks that they needed to circumcise their kids.


The pogroms, like the holocost, only happened in their minds.
A holocost for a jew is being forced to do manual labour.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 30, 2021)

Would you recommend going to 4 inch shoes for a beginner or what's the maximum you can recommend for a beginner heightfrauder? @Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 30, 2021)

looks fake af jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bro you don't even need the height jfl


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 30, 2021)

But how do you walk, post a video with your full body when walking, the problem with elevator shoes is they feel like you are walking on high-heels so you can look pretty gay. 
Actors who wear elevator shoes(many of them are frauding in Hollywood) train and practice with movement coaches so they look natural.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 30, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You unironically probably hate sex because you’re circumcised by the way. As a fellow American we got our dicks mutilated by Jews. People who got circumcised in adulthood and experienced sex before circumcision says it was 10-15x more pleasurable beforehand.
> 
> View attachment 954123
> 
> ...


I still have my frenulum nice


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

Just bought these sock insoles *7 CM increase*

will review them when they come
@Beetleking88 

*



*


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Just bought these sock insoles *7 CM increase*
> 
> will review them when they come
> @Beetleking88
> ...



Good.. Tell us result.. after walking like hour.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Just bought these sock insoles *7 CM increase*
> 
> will review them when they come
> @Beetleking88
> ...


thats actually giga high iq lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 30, 2021)

i feel frauded and watched even when i fraud only 1.5cm lmao

if i was wearing your shoes i would be too ashamed to go outside

mirin low inhib


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> @WadlowMaxxing


niggas be virgins worrying abt sexual pleasure


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> niggas be virgins worrying abt sexual pleasure


Coap


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> Coap


you can't even spell cope right don't tag me ever again in this niggerish


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> you can't even spell cope right don't tag me ever again in this niggerish


Kåp


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

fag112 said:


> i feel frauded and watched even when i fraud only 1.5cm lmao
> 
> if i was wearing your shoes i would be too ashamed to go outside
> 
> mirin low inhib



1.5m is nothing.. Nobody even notice anything.. I fear like 5cm shoes and nobody from my family notice anything.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 30, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> 1.5m is nothing.. Nobody even notice anything.. I fear like 5cm shoes and nobody from my family notice anything.


wtfff 

5 cm is a brutal amount


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> 1.5m is nothing.. Nobody even notice anything.. I fear like 5cm shoes and nobody from my family notice anything.



It will be only noticable when you fear like above 8-10m


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

fag112 said:


> wtfff
> 
> 5 cm is a brutal amount



Its really not a lot... Most guys wear 4cm shoes. even the tall people. You are really missing out wearing 1.5cm shoes.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 30, 2021)

This is like almost 4cm.. Its not big


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> Would you recommend going to 4 inch shoes for a beginner or what's the maximum you can recommend for a beginner heightfrauder? @Amnesia



I dunno man, since I just went from normal shoes straight into 4 inch lifts. I had just moved to a brand new city and decided I kinda had a reset button in my life where no one knew me so I might as well be a tall man.

It definitely was an adjustment walking around in 4 inch lifts but now its second nature. I tripped so many times going up stairs in the first week


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> if I need to go to someones house I always bring my elevator indoor slippers


Thats the weirdest thing i can imagine doing at a young trendy girls place.
I am 100% sure EVERY female will find this very very strange and unsexy


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Jan 30, 2021)

J


Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



Just wear heels theory


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Thats the weirdest thing i can imagine doing at a young trendy girls place.
> I am 100% sure EVERY female will find this very very strange and unsexy


They find being 5'9'' even less sexy tho


But yeah I have gotten teased about wearing slippers. One of my FWB always in befores me putting on my slippers when I walk into her house, yet she doesnt know its an elevator slipper


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 30, 2021)

God damn son im mirin the heavy breathing


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 30, 2021)

*The supreme gentleman *


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jan 30, 2021)

fag112 said:


> i feel frauded and watched even when i fraud only 1.5cm lmao
> 
> if i was wearing your shoes i would be too ashamed to go outside
> 
> mirin low inhib


Same, most shoes add 2 cm, and so I never go above 2 cm lifts


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I just had come from a 4sum with both ur sisters, was pretty tiring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@PapiMew


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I am about to workout so heres a pic with my hightop workout shoes that are also 4 inches
> 
> This pic is to show proportions when wearing
> 
> ...



Just as I thought, you seem to have really short tibias.

Congrats, height shoes/lifts actually won't make your proportions look bad.

My femurs are really short and tibias are long, so even 2 inches look a bit weird on me.


----------



## chadison (Jan 30, 2021)

A while ago, I was actually inspired to buy lifts and elevator shoes because of some post I saw from people on the site, including Amnesia. I bought 3.4-in elevator shoes, cowboy boots, and since then I've come to realize that this 4.2-in claim you have here is probably not accurate. I don't doubt you gain 3 in from your shoes, but anymore is highly unlikely. Those boots boost me up 2.5-in, when I can fit a lift section in them they boost me up 3 in. It would be almost impossible to gain anymore lift in the shoe without falling over, maybe three and a half total, but that's stretching it. 4.2 is simply too much, I would check your measurements again. Or take a video where we can actually see your entire body both times you do it. I'm 177 cm, 5'9.5 evening height. Similar height, and the highest I've ever been able to hit in my boots Is just over 6 ft (6'0.5"). You also have to keep in consideration normies wear shoes, therefore you have to take off 3/4 of an inch of your shoe height to get your actual "frauder" height. Full factors considered, you're probably frauding 5 ft 11.5 at most with good posture. But that's more than enough given your face and body to have all your crazy success.

You are right though, heightfrauding is a lifestyle. I've never looked back since I bought lifts, and only took it to more extremes. If women fraud with makeup, then we fraud with height.


----------



## oldcell (Jan 30, 2021)

Whats good about it? 

Imagine coming with girl to your place and suddenly being half head shorter

Screams insecurity


----------



## chadison (Jan 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Whats good about it?
> 
> Imagine coming with girl to your place and suddenly being half head shorter
> 
> Screams insecurity


He mentioned this was not the case. He has elevator slippers, so he loses about an inch to an inch and a half. What would appear normal when taking off shoes. Amnesia is correct, height fraud is a lifestyle. How is it insecurity when height is directly correlated with income and sexual success? To me, it is more using the cards you were given to benefit yourself instead of passing an opportunity


----------



## oldcell (Jan 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> He mentioned this was not the case. He has elevator slippers, so he loses about an inch to an inch and a half. What would appear normal when taking off shoes. Amnesia is correct, height fraud is a lifestyle. How is it insecurity when height is directly correlated with income and sexual success? To me, it is more using the cards you were given to benefit yourself instead of passing an opportunity



Inch is a lot and its certainly noticable ..

I would feels strange dunno, i fraud height too with regular shoes, but with slightly higher heels

I am 5"9 and quarter morning height, and slight heels bring me to the neutral almost non manlet zone

For me at my social circle it will be unaceptable if people fond i wear high heels like females, thats it 

Amnesia is legit at many things, but this is not my cup of tea


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> lol at ever taking them off, if I need to go to someones house I always bring my elevator indoor slippers so I just wear them around ppl who make others take their shoes off inside
> 
> 
> I have elevator sneakers for casual or working out and elevator sandals for the beach and swimming and elevator hiking boots even for outdoor shit
> ...



Aren't you kinda well-off financially? Why not just get 2.5in LL? it would take 3mo for you to be walking like you do now

Sure it costs more money and it requires more work, but Idk, at least it would feel more like it's actually YOU, instead of a shoe lift


----------



## chadison (Jan 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Inch is a lot and its certainly noticable ..
> 
> I would feels strange dunno, i fraud height too with regular shoes, but with slightly higher heels
> 
> ...


You have to slowly do it if you are in a social group. What I mean by this is slowly ad lift sections over the course of a month, and then claim to normies that you did yoga and had a sudden growth spurt in your twenties. I'm 19 so this still works, maybe not when you're older. I "grew" from 5'9.5 to 5'11.5 through "healthy eating" and "stretching combined with a late growth spurt." I only received one comment about my height when one of my friends saw lift sections in my boots when I was naive and didn't take them with me when I took them off. I told him they were supports for when I fractured my ankle a year ago, and he seemed to buy that. Normies are not as smart as you think.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 30, 2021)

Very natural


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> You have to slowly do it if you are in a social group. What I mean by this is slowly ad lift sections over the course of a month, and then claim to normies that you did yoga and had a sudden growth spurt in your twenties. I'm 19 so this still works, maybe not when you're older. I "grew" from 5'9.5 to 5'11.5 through "healthy eating" and "stretching combined with a late growth spurt." I only received one comment about my height when one of my friends saw lift sections in my boots when I was naive and didn't take them with me when I took them off. I told him they were supports for when I fractured my ankle a year ago, and he seemed to buy that. Normies are not as smart as you think.


true

i say i have to wear them because of my flat feet lmao

works everytime


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 30, 2021)

s


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 955135


shoes me


----------



## brainded (Jan 30, 2021)

Ever been called out ?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



bro, legit. you're finally posting quality looksmax stuff again. what do you wear when you come home with a girl so she doesn't notice the drastic decrease in height? 4 inch is amazing


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> bro, legit. you're finally posting quality looksmax stuff again. what do you wear when you come home with a girl so she doesn't notice the drastic decrease in height? 4 inch is amazing


i have elevator slippers too, elevator sandals, sneakers, etc. Only even take em off once we are already in bed. I tuck the shoes firmly under the bed so when i need to get back off the bed I slip them b ack on


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i have elevator slippers too, elevator sandals, sneakers, etc. Only even take em off once we are already in bed. I tuck the shoes firmly under the bed so when i need to get back off the bed I slip them b ack on


you're too high IQ, thanks for sharing this with us. also i still hope you will someday make that softmaxxing(health) thread.

i'd kill to have skin like yours at your age while having been goldenly tan for the past decade

not buying into that "wear sunscreen 24/7 and avoid the sun" bullshit propaganda on here. there isn't a "P" for pale-ass-nerd in RTT


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Feb 1, 2021)

For sure the most low inhib frauder of all time
I mire you so much nigga I could never fraud like this without going paranoic


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you're too high IQ, thanks for sharing this with us. also i still hope you will someday make that softmaxxing(health) thread.
> 
> i'd kill to have skin like yours at your age while having been goldenly tan for the past decade
> 
> not buying into that "wear sunscreen 24/7 and avoid the sun" bullshit propaganda on here. there isn't a "P" for pale-ass-nerd in RTT


so the sun doesn't age you?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 1, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> so the sun doesn't age you?


it does, but who cares if you have 5 more wrinkles at 40 when you missed out on tan halo your entire prime for it

a good tan is so under-appreciated on here it's crazy


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> it does, but who cares if you have 5 more wrinkles at 40 when you missed out on tan halo your entire prime for it
> 
> a good tan is so under-appreciated on here it's crazy


I'm very pilled on the tan I had a deep one in the summer and it haloed me very hard but I can already tell my collagen has suffered


----------



## LowTierNormie (Feb 1, 2021)

4 Inches is already overkill for daily life. If it is only for dates/clubbing with random whores it is good tho


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 1, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> I'm very pilled on the tan I had a deep one in the summer and it haloed me very hard but I can already tell my collagen has suffered


that's why amnesia needs to reveal his secrets, he's been using tanning beds for years, is in his 30s and still looks good


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 1, 2021)

Proex said:


> I still have my frenulum nice


I’m circumcised and I have it as well


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 1, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> I’m circumcised and I have it as well


same


----------



## Deleted member 12119 (Feb 5, 2021)

16tyo said:


>



How old is that kid? I’m 23 and have that body type


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 5, 2021)

If I had your face I wouldn't give single fuck about my height.


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Feb 6, 2021)

just coom ™


----------



## chadison (Feb 26, 2021)

Well I owe you an apology amnesia, I bought the shoes you have as formal dress shoes (heightmaxxing is relevant everywhere) and you were indeed telling the truth, if you're 5'9.5 in the morning like you claim and you add two small lift sections, you would hit 6'1. These shoes give THREE inches, I can't believe it. I love them already. But yeah, you weren't lying. I was wrong


----------



## casadebanho (Feb 26, 2021)

16tyo said:


>



Godtier reply tbh


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Feb 26, 2021)

Those are ugly as fuck they look like some cartoon pork feet princess shoes.

You need to buy pants with longer inseam and then attach velcro or buttons or something because wearing those in public and then sitting down in a chair and the pants riding up to expose those dorky ass shoes would be a real suicide moment.


----------



## Hozay (Feb 26, 2021)

Proex said:


> the way u breathe sounds good


Faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Mar 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i dont care about proportions, and yeah those pants I never wear only for lounging around the house, I would never wear these shoes with the pants I posted. I have slim fit jeans I would wear with them


Brother just get limb lengthening done I’m imploring 4 inch lifts 🤣 my advice 8 cm femoral lengthening operation done so you’re 6 ft then height frauding two inches with lifts more practical


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 2, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> If I had your face I wouldn't give single fuck about my height.


you would feel depressed if you went from 6’2 to 5’9

tallfags never see the halo of their height, of course face is more important but without the full package = just another disposable hookup a woman will forget about in 2 weeks tops


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> Well I owe you an apology amnesia, I bought the shoes you have as formal dress shoes (heightmaxxing is relevant everywhere) and you were indeed telling the truth, if you're 5'9.5 in the morning like you claim and you add two small lift sections, you would hit 6'1. These shoes give THREE inches, I can't believe it. I love them already. But yeah, you weren't lying. I was wrong


all good dude.

Are u thinking of buying any other shoes from that site?


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Mar 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno man, since I just went from normal shoes straight into 4 inch lifts. I had just moved to a brand new city and decided I kinda had a reset button in my life where no one knew me so I might as well be a tall man.
> 
> It definitely was an adjustment walking around in 4 inch lifts but now its second nature. I tripped so many times going up stairs in the first week


What do u wear at the gym or going for grocery


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wtf this ogre looks like it could be used as an illegal weapon


----------



## chadison (Mar 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> all good dude.
> 
> Are u thinking of buying any other shoes from that site?


I bought 3.8" white high top sneakers for the gym and casual as well (they were $50 on Amazon), they give 2.9" of actual height, about as much as the dress shoes (3"). Love the sneakers too, and people have complimented them. I'm 6'0.5in in them (no additional inserts, just the shoes), and feel pretty normal at that height (ab 1/4 of guys are taller than me). Thinking AB buying them in black as well, not sure yt. I also bought the 3.4" cowboy boots but I barely hit 6'0.25" in those and so I just returned them as it's better to wear the sneakers. U have any other ones that turned out to give good height and that people liked on u?








CALTO - H71904 - 3.8 Inches Taller (White)


CALTO - H71904 - 3.8 Inches Taller (White) elevator fashion sneaker that is comfortable and to be taller for men




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## Sentry (Mar 6, 2021)

Robert dinero mogs your shoes


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> I bought 3.8" white high top sneakers for the gym and casual as well (they were $50 on Amazon), they give 2.9" of actual height, about as much as the dress shoes (3"). Love the sneakers too, and people have complimented them. I'm 6'0.5in in them (no additional inserts, just the shoes), and feel pretty normal at that height (ab 1/4 of guys are taller than me). Thinking AB buying them in black as well, not sure yt. I also bought the 3.4" cowboy boots but I barely hit 6'0.25" in those and so I just returned them as it's better to wear the sneakers. U have any other ones that turned out to give good height and that people liked on u?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol dude i bought those exact white ones u posted and they are my fav pair


so far all the shoes I have bought on that site are good. I even bought some of the sandals for summer. I am looking to buy a pair of boots but havent bought any yet maybe these









CALTO 3.2-Inch Taller Dark Brown Leather Boots Y41081


Get casual style and confidence with the CALTO 3.2-Inch Taller Men's Cordovan Dark Brown Elevator Boots available with same-day shipping from Tall Men Shoes.




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yall are so fucked mentally. You can't hide your proper height forever. Lift are good for occasional wear, but you literally can't fraud your height your whole life

Nothing screams insecurity to a women/ to other men as well than you wearing lifts in your house/gfs house/ wearing them to the bathroom etc.

You're gonna lose a women that might love you for your original height just because you wear lifts and fraud 24/7. 


Confidence still matters for good looking men. Don't think you can just fraud your whole life with lifts.


----------



## chadison (Mar 7, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Yall are so fucked mentally. You can't hide your proper height forever. Lift are good for occasional wear, but you literally can't fraud your height your whole life
> 
> Nothing screams insecurity to a women/ to other men as well than you wearing lifts in your house/gfs house/ wearing them to the bathroom etc.
> 
> ...


do you want to restate this argument but replace lifts with makeup and men with women? Oh wait, that's what I thought


----------



## chadison (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> lol dude i bought those exact white ones u posted and they are my fav pair
> 
> 
> so far all the shoes I have bought on that site are good. I even bought some of the sandals for summer. I am looking to buy a pair of boots but havent bought any yet maybe these
> ...


I like how those boots look but if they're like the cowboy boots they're not going to give you any more than 2.75" actual height. You can either try insert stacking or take a marginal height loss for a boost in style ig. But tbh height is cope after 5'11 IMO, face is 1000% more important at that point (and ur psl6), even being ripped is more important, height is just a small halo after. If you're over 6' in whatever shoes u have on that's good enough for most 5'5 western women, so maybe buy them


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 7, 2021)

It's deemed normal for women to wear makeup, it's not normal for men in this day and age to be insecure of their height to the point where they start to fake some height 24/7

Women will stay away from you cuz you reek of insecurity other men will belittle you even if you're taller than them.

To get a women to be in a relationship with you she has to respect you and look up to you. She can't look up to you if you're some insecure autist who has to wear lifts everywhere.

Also women have more power In the dating market, she will see you for your lifts and ditch you.

Men can't just be like oh you wear makeup so I'm not dating you, unless you're some Chad which is a small minority of the population.

Get real go outside to the real world 




chadison said:


> do you want to restate this argument but replace lifts with makeup and men with women? Oh wait, that's what I thought


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Mar 7, 2021)

you cant tell me that looks realistic.
i wear 1in lifts in af1 mid top, and i sometimes feel ppl can tell im wearing lifts rn.
also, after wearing my reeboks with 1in lifts, my friends pointed out how i look taller.
what happens if u go out with ur friends swimming? dont they question it?


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 7, 2021)

Shoes with tall soles seem to be the best. No one is going to question them. Lifts might be a bit awkward.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 29, 2021)

Bumping

very good thread, bookmarked, will buy those after my weight loss is done and I actually buy proper clothes

everyone should read it, way better then lifters


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2021)

@Amnesia can you send pic in normal jeans with slimfit around leggs


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 29, 2021)

What PSL does to a nigga.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 29, 2021)

things like this is why I say most guys (even on here) don't understand nuance, jfl.

you're so focused on one thing, in this case height, that you go overkill with it and completely disregard things like proportions or looking nt.

no hate against op but I bet he walks around looking goofy af, people notice something's off and he doesn't give af because now at least I'm 6'2 brah.


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 29, 2021)

hard to not be noticed, shoes with tall soles is better, but people will notice too, all my life I used converse, they add 2cm, started using airmax with gel insoles, this added around 5cm, people commented on it, like those shoes make you seem slightly taller.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 5, 2021)

At this point just get LL, it’s probably less effort than feeling like falling over all the time


----------



## Bitch (Jun 5, 2021)

Does this company ship to European countries?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 5, 2021)

Bitch said:


> Does this company ship to European countries?


on their FAQ page they say they ship internationally


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 5, 2021)

Just wear heels theory.


----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



can i get shoes like those but that aren’t something a 50 year old pedophile would wear?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



Why do you breathe like Bane ?


----------



## goat2x (Jul 1, 2021)

Proex said:


> the way u breathe sounds good


yo what the fuck


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 26, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> that's why amnesia needs to reveal his secrets, he's been using tanning beds for years, is in his 30s and still looks good


did he say he uses tanning beds?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Aug 27, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> did he say he uses tanning beds?





https://looksmax.org/search/1114293/?q=Tanning&c%5Busers%5D=Amnesia&o=relevance


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Looks tall maby br0


do u just spam low effort posts in every thread to get ur post count up u fucking faggot? Can u ban urself already, worst poster on here


----------



## Preston (Aug 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> do u just spam low effort posts in every thread to get ur post count up u fucking faggot? Can u ban urself already, worst poster on here


@Haven Thots?


----------



## studiocel (Aug 27, 2021)

4 inches is wild


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

Preston said:


> @Haven Thots?


Yeah and he is annoying as fuck why this site allows fags they are not even humans


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Cope! You liked Jason!


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1288615


Kys faggot


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Reported for homophobic content.


Reported for gay content pls go to mental hospital so they can make you a human


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Cope! You liked Jason!







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

God hates you faggot @GripMaxxing


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Jason Voorhees from Friday the 13th movie


Kruger and me gangbanged his mom


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Reported for homophobic content.


Reported for gay content


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> No bro its like sodium nitrate or suthin




go er fucking faggot


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 27, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> https://looksmax.org/search/1114293/?q=Tanning&c%5Busers%5D=Amnesia&o=relevance


already did it


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Reported for homophobic content.





Haven said:


> Reported for gay content


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1288623


Why you are in this site lol you dont do anything


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> IF A GrAYCEL WONT CONTRIBUTE 50% OF GAY SEWERS THREAD QUOTA, I PUT HIM ON IGNORE.


What are you talking about faggot


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 27, 2021)

this has to be fake. Also being proportional is way more important this looks comical


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 27, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> View attachment 1288657
> this has to be fake. Also being proportional is way more important this looks comical








what looks off about it? This is the real pic


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what looks off about it?


The big clothing is making your limbs look short. Especially your legs. But that's the worst thing about being shorter is that taller limbs looks aesthetic. Doesn't look proportional, did you try wearing smaller clothing or does it look weird? The socks are also way too high, causing your legs to look even more short. Honestly it's all about proportion, if you're short then a short torso and long legs is ideal to look more proportionate, I'd say you have a long torso, which is a perfect candidate for leg lengthening.


----------



## Preston (Aug 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what looks off about it? This is the real pic


Torso is too big. Tall men often have long legs and short torsos. Most of their height usually comes from their legs


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i have elevator slippers too, elevator sandals, sneakers, etc. Only even take em off once we are already in bed. I tuck the shoes firmly under the bed so when i need to get back off the bed I slip them b ack on


pls could you link me ur elevator slippers? its a good idea for a manlet like me


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Aug 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what looks off about it? This is the real pic


the shorts are too long. 

3/4th shorts/pants always make you look short


----------



## CristianT (Feb 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just bought these sock insoles *7 CM increase*
> 
> will review them when they come
> @Beetleking88
> ...


So how are the socks? Are they good for something or not?


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 25, 2022)

CristianT said:


> So how are the socks? Are they good for something or not?


no the height insoles u can wear in socks were garbage, too hard to use, hard to balance, not giving that much increased height and just not practical


----------



## CristianT (Feb 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no the height insoles u can wear in socks were garbage, too hard to use, hard to balance, not giving that much increased height and just not practical


make sure you let a review so that other people dont buy this shit then


----------



## currylightskin (May 21, 2022)

@Amnesia you wear the shoes while having sex or you remove em ?


----------



## currylightskin (May 21, 2022)

Chamaripa® ARاحذية زيادة الطول تطويل القامة احذية كعب عالي رافعة احذية أحذية مريحة وأنيقة للرجال.








look at them for good looking shoes your shoes look nasty af man


----------



## Amnesia (May 21, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> @Amnesia you wear the shoes while having sex or you remove em ?


why the fuck would u ever think i would wear them while having sex ?


----------



## currylightskin (May 21, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> why the fuck would u ever think i would wear them while having sex ?


like wont you get exposed then ???
like bitches know your real height and they feel disgusted


----------



## Amnesia (May 21, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> like wont you get exposed then ???
> like bitches know your real height and they feel disgusted


how would they know ur height when laying horizontally on a bed ?


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (May 21, 2022)

Jfl every response to this thread is cagefuel


----------



## currylightskin (May 21, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> how would they know ur height when laying horizontally on a bed ?


a 4 inch difference is obvious and you are instantly shorter after you take your shoes unless theyre drunk or something


----------



## Amnesia (May 21, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> a 4 inch difference is obvious and you are instantly shorter after you take your shoes unless theyre drunk or something


its not when they are on a bed, or sitting or anything other than standing up normally

all my lived experience confirms this. 200 girls not calling me out also confirms it. Girls cant even estimate dick size properly so no they cant estimate a few inch difference in height when they are laying down on a bed


----------



## currylightskin (May 21, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> its not when they are on a bed, or sitting or anything other than standing up normally
> 
> all my lived experience confirms this. 200 girls not calling me out also confirms it


im 5'10 gotta try 4 inch lifts . hope foids dont notice the difference


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 21, 2022)

This is so sad holy shit. Imagine you’re at the airport with your gf and they make u take your shoes off for checking.

Imagine not showering with a girl ever

Imagine waking up to go to the bathroom at 4am and strutting around in your 4 inch heels


At this point just kill yourself. Your genes weren’t meant to be bred. You were meant to clean cum off the bed after porn shoots


----------



## Amnesia (May 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> This is so sad holy shit. Imagine you’re at the airport with your gf and they make u take your shoes off for checking.
> 
> Imagine not showering with a girl ever
> 
> ...



yes this is one major reason I will NEVER have kids, I know my genes aren't superior, i would never pass my genes to another person. That'd be cruel

and yeah all those other things u gotta do if u go this frauding lifestyle, it's a trade off. just like sneaking off to the bathroom to remove my color contacts after shes gone to sleep and waking up first to go back to the bathroom to put em on before she sees u


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 21, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yes this is one major reason I will NEVER have kids, I know my genes aren't superior, i would never pass my genes to another person. That'd be cruel
> 
> and yeah all those other things u gotta do if u go this frauding lifestyle, it's a trade off



I felt less of a men when I had to take my airmaxxes off at the airport and lost a good inch of height.

Imagine losing 4 inches of height in front of multiple security guards who are judging you. Would ruin my whole vacation. Now add a gf to the mix and it’s even more brutal


----------



## Amnesia (May 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I felt less of a men when I had to take my airmaxxes at the airport and lost a good inch of height.
> 
> Imagine losing 4 inches of height in front of multiple security guards who are judging you. Would ruin my whole vacation


obviously u couldnt ever do that. or would have to go thru another line as ur gf so she wouldnt see, or go thru security at a diff time. there would be a way to get thru it without her knowing prob


----------



## joao (Jun 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> obviously u couldnt ever do that. or would have to go thru another line as ur gf so she wouldnt see, or go thru security at a diff time. there would be a way to get thru it without her knowing prob


At least u are not 5'3


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jun 24, 2022)

Does fucking so many women in the long term lead to heart damage?Whats with the heavy breathing, Jesus fuck Chad your cardio should be way better from fucking women all day,


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 24, 2022)

Curlbrahhh said:


> Does fucking so many women in the long term lead to heart damage?Whats with the heavy breathing, Jesus fuck Chad your cardio should be way better from fucking women all day,


Always had shit cardio from as long as I can remember. Rating heart rate always been 85 or so since middle school. Sweat easily and a lot

Mile time garbage but was the fastest 100meter dash student in northern ca


----------



## 11gaijin (Jun 26, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yes this is one major reason I will NEVER have kids, I know my genes aren't superior, i would never pass my genes to another person. That'd be cruel
> 
> and yeah all those other things u gotta do if u go this frauding lifestyle, it's a trade off. just like sneaking off to the bathroom to remove my color contacts after shes gone to sleep and waking up first to go back to the bathroom to put em on before she sees u


I don’t know much about your life before you looksmaxed. Did you have bad or brutal experiences? I guess you’re thinking way too much man. At your face and height you don’t need to do any of this and be ridiculed by people here or possibly irl. 

I feel sometimes that people on this forum have taken more black pills than needed and your case seems to be exactly the same. If the average person was thinking like this 90% men and women would never reproduce.

You’re obsessed with being a chad and want to be chad in every feature height, eye color etc. You’ve taken the ‘it’s over for sub chad meme’ too literally.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 26, 2022)

11gaijin said:


> I don’t know much about your life before you looksmaxed. Did you have bad or brutal experiences? I guess you’re thinking way too much man. At your face and height you don’t need to do any of this and be ridiculed by people here or possibly irl.
> 
> I feel sometimes that people on this forum have taken more black pills than needed and your case seems to be exactly the same. If the average person was thinking like this 90% men and women would never reproduce.
> 
> You’re obsessed with being a chad and want to be chad in every feature height, eye color etc. You’ve taken the ‘it’s over for sub chad meme’ too literally.


@GandyIsNormie 

i grew up with a Chad younger brother, taller green eyes. He got offered a modeling job by just walking into Hollister Clothing Store. Girls would come up to me at parties just to ask me to hook them up with my brother. He was prom king etc. So I could never have kids and put them thru the shit I went thru dude. Imagine having sons with huge looks different and know that one is going to go thru hell vs the other


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jun 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yes this is one major reason I will NEVER have kids, I know my genes aren't superior, i would never pass my genes to another person. That'd be cruel
> 
> and yeah all those other things u gotta do if u go this frauding lifestyle, it's a trade off. just like sneaking off to the bathroom to remove my color contacts after shes gone to sleep and waking up first to go back to the bathroom to put em on before she sees u





Amnesia said:


> @GandyIsNormie
> 
> i grew up with a Chad younger brother, taller green eyes. He got offered a modeling job by just walking into Hollister Clothing Store. Girls would come up to me at parties just to ask me to hook them up with my brother. He was prom king etc. So I could never have kids and put them thru the shit I went thru dude. Imagine having sons with huge looks different and know that one is going to go thru hell vs the other


I don't know if the photo of your brother that was published here is real but he was certainly handsome and if I'm not wrong he was 1 inch taller than you

I've been talking to girls ages 18-22 and I've realized why a lot of guys use elevators.

I usually still find the fact that I wear 4 inches in shoes funny but shit, several girls have told me that they won't date guys just because they're 5'7-5'8 and I don't even live in the US or Europe, I can't imagine how It will be there where the height has more value 

It must be hell living in the US and being under 5'10


----------



## Deleted member 19629 (Sep 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



This shoes were trending topic in the 19 century


----------



## Marco Polo (Sep 5, 2022)

Just get LL, imagine bothering with this shit throughout your life


----------



## wallace (Sep 5, 2022)

Tall handsome young man


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Sep 5, 2022)

Marco Polo said:


> Just get LL, imagine bothering with this shit throughout your life


He's 5'9 he doesn't even need the shoes


----------



## latincell95 (Sep 5, 2022)

Deleted member 8202 said:


> Yep. We literally cannot experience sex the way it’s meant to be experienced dude. For circumcised men, sex is more something you do to get rid of your sexual urges, than something you do for pleasure. We literally had thousands of nerve endings removed. The top third of our dick looks like it was dipped into acid.
> 
> It’s also way more pleasureful for the women with uncut dicks by the way. Sorry. Look into foreskin restoration on Reddit I guess (won’t give back everything you lost but it’ll help)
> 
> Yeah, I’ve considered suicide about it. It’s ridiculous, barbaric, and absolutely fucking depressing.


It’s ovER for foreskinlesscels


----------



## Ziggy S (Sep 5, 2022)

Dude, Legit don't even like wearing 1.25 inch airmaxes, let alone 4 FUCKING inches. The discomfort of it, I can't even.

Glad to be 6ft barefoot.


----------



## BombayVikings (Sep 5, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You could just spike your hair up 4 inches


Why haven't you tried that yet 🥲


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bro, I am not gonna read 5 pages of this so, if you don't mind answering, have you never got caught wearing this? Like family/friends and if yes, how did they react? My family is 100% chill but no friends of mine know I am a fraud


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> Bro, I am not gonna read 5 pages of this so, if you don't mind answering, have you never got caught wearing this? Like family/friends and if yes, how did they react? My family is 100% chill but no friends of mine know I am a fraud


my family knows 

I am not friends with any childhood friends anymore and I started wearing them when I moved to a new city. But I think only one time ever a girl made a comment directly questioning if I was wearing elevator shoes. I just said no and changed the topic.


But yeah if u were to do this you would have to be wearing shooes all the time indoors/out etc. It takes autistic dedication


----------



## Darwined (Sep 5, 2022)

Do you still wear your elevator slippers when you are home alone ?

When I take off my 5cm shoes if feel even smaller than before, can't imagine with 4inch loss.


----------



## skorp (Dec 22, 2022)

Ain't no way boy


----------



## skorp (Dec 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I am about to workout so heres a pic with my hightop workout shoes that are also 4 inches
> 
> This pic is to show proportions when wearing
> 
> ...


Nigga you look goofy asf


----------



## MistaQlon (Dec 28, 2022)

Gigamanlet


----------



## Spinecel (Dec 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional height insole to add another inch or so.
> 
> 
> *The method I am using in this video is that I am holding both my camera and pencil at EYE LEVEL, not the top of my head since I am simply measuring the height differential in both measurements so that it is consistent. The final height difference is about 4.2 inches*
> ...



This is some ASMR type shit ngl


----------

